

Studentsell.co.uk - StudentSell

Studentsell.co.uk (www.studentsell.co.uk) is an entity designed to act as a medium that enables students in Scotland to trade physical items and share information with each other and could be considered as an electronic version of the ultimate student notice board. 
The main objective of the business is to create a vibrant niche trading community for the Scottish Higher Education marketplace and from this develop Studentsell.co.uk into a name synonymous with further education in Scotland, followed by the rest of the UK. 
Studentsell.co.uk does not incorporate a ‘bidding’ system used by auction sites - there is no reserve pricing, auction end times and last minute sniping. Instead members are offered items at a set price for immediate purchase. 
The website has the potential to develop into an integral part of College and University life for students all over the country and although the work to Studentsell.co.uk has only recently been finalised with our website developers (Alienation Design – a Glasgow based award-winning company) there are already over 1500 registered members and this could easily be turned into several tens of thousands following a successful marketing strategy. 
The student population is commonly regarded as one of the easiest markets to target because students are easily located. Further to this due to the fact that they live, work and socialise together positive user experiences will generate positive word of mouth and this should result in the website becoming very well known in student circles within a very short space of time.
Websites with very high levels of traffic, particularly with such a specific consumer base coupled with an extensive and accurate customer database have the potential of selling for several millions of pounds. Successful online trading communities can sell for vast sums frequently in the eight and nine figure regions. The following links are two recent examples of this phenomenon:
http://www.britannica.com/eb/topic-1264250/Trade-Me
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4502550.stm
======
bootload
_"... Studentsell.co.uk (www.studentsell.co.uk) is an entity designed to act
as a medium that enables students in Scotland to trade physical items and
share information with each other and could be considered as an electronic
version of the ultimate student notice board ..."_

eBay for students? Is their a question or are we supposed to ask?

 _"... The website has the potential to develop into an integral part of
College and University life for students all over the country ..."_

Here's one for you, how are you going to do this?

